# IS YOUR CHI REGISTERED?



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

THERE IS ALOT OF DISCUSION RIGHT NOW AROUND THE FORUM ABOUT BREEDING AND I WAS WONDERING IS YOUR CHI REGISTERED AND HOW IMPORTANT IS IT TO YOU THAT A DOG BE REGISTERED IN YOUR OPINION. HOW IMPORTANT IS IT TO HAVE PERFECT CHI REQUIREMENTS


Porsha is not registered, I have never owned a registed pet and i feel registering is only inportant if you intend to breed it seems to defeat the purpose if you fix your papered pet. But i mostly think its a piece of useless paper. As for the perfect chi requirements i think it is only for show dogs and not pet quality and is of no importance.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Caps can seem like you are shouting which I doubt you are  

Neither of mine are registered but like you say I would never breed them so its no problem for me :wave: 

But some countries they are classed as mongrels (even if full chi) if they are not registered


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Papers mean nothing to me as well. I want a girl eventually and I could care less if she came with papers or not. It seems when they come with papers, the breeders hike up the prices a couple hundred dollars and it's not even that expensive to register them. :roll:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

We have one registered dog and Roxy is not registered. We don't care about the papers as we will not be showing weither of them. We fell in love with both them for them not for their papers.


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

i type in all caps 80% of the time i dont mean it to sound like im shouting
im just typing. if its all caps i dont have to deal with capitalizing when nessesary. it gets on my sons nerves to sorry  i typed in all lower this time but it about killed me :lol: LOL :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: mine are not registered and papers are not important for me...tho if I ever decide I wanna dedicate myself to breeding chis it would have to be with papers...I know I wouldn't have my babies if people out there didn't breed pet quality dogs but I wouldn't do that myself. :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I totally agree with you Vala


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I also agree with Vala, I am not interested in breeding right now so papers mean little to me. Tequila and Ginger did come with AKC papers but I never registered them.

I think its very important to have your dogs registered if you want to breed them. You want to make sure they come for a good, healthy line and be able to show potential buyers the pedegree. Every litter has a couple pups that probably wont meet breed standards which is fine...both my girls done meet standards...but I wouldnt breed them because I dont want to purposly pass on their faults to the next generation.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

They don't have to be perfect to be registered - just full-blooded.

Frasier is registered just because I thought it was sorta cool. I've never had a registered pup and I got a great magazine from AKC out of the deal. Also I get AKC email articles that are sometimes really helpful and informative.

I also like that he's registered in my name because if there was ever a family dispute this helps to legally proves him to be mine.

Other than those reasons, I agree it's pretty much pointless if you're not breeding or showing. Most of my dogs have been mixed breeds and I love/loved them all the same.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Papers do not mean anything to me since I am not breeding or showing my dogs...but with that said, both of them are AKC registered.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Both of mine are registered. They are both spayed....not planning on breeding or showing them or anything. I am not even sure why we registered them on the first place :lol: . Papers don't really matter. :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi has akc papers. i'm not planning on doing anything with her anymore. she got bad knees. once upon a time i wanted to do amature shows with her and so showing even though it was just a thought i got her papers. but the thought is done with cause of her knees. 

i don't think that breeding pet quality is such a bad idea. i mean as long as they follow the breed standard but say the one ear isn't erect or something little like that. if there is no genetic defects and it's close to breed standard then i don't see the problem.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I didn't register Trixie and Pablo. I'm way too cheap to spend the money as I will not be breeding or showing them.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, since I want to show and have stuck a foot in the water I do want AKC papers and a dog that meets (as closely as possible) the standards. Also I wouldn't breed a dog that didn't since even with the best breeding programs you are going to end up with some pet quality puppies. I never charged more because a dog had papers when I bred Shih Tzu's but I did insist that show quality pups went to show homes.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i have registerd chis for showing and non regiseterd chi and other dogs i love them all just the same only difference is i can show 3 of them and not the other three and in the future when i do breed all my pups will be registered as thats just how i wanted it to be all proper there is so nothing wrong with unregistered chi though my tyke is not registered and he is a stunner i so wish he was he would make great show dog!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Vala said:


> :wink: mine are not registered and papers are not important for me...tho if I ever decide I wanna dedicate myself to breeding chis it would have to be with papers...I know I wouldn't have my babies if people out there didn't breed pet quality dogs but I wouldn't do that myself. :wink:


Ditto!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i have registerd chis for showing and non regiseterd chi and other dogs i love them all just the same only difference is i can show 3 of them and not the other three and in the future when i do breed all my pups will be registered as thats just how i wanted it to be all proper there is so nothing wrong with unregistered chi though my tyke is not registered and he is a stunner i so wish he was he would make great show dog!


didn't you say tyke wasn't a purebreed and he was mixed???


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is registered and spayed.....! She was reg. by her breeder, it was not something important to me as I only wanted her as a family member LOL


----------



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

I am getting a registerd Chi, and Yes it was something important to me. I'm guessing it's because I grew up with dogs and it was always important to my mother to have registered pets. I guess it's something that just got passed down. Also if I am paying over $700 for a pup then I want papers on her just incase.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't care....

Gizmo is CKC, dunno what that is and I don't really care LOL...he's my furbaby and all I care about is that he is healthy...

I think it only matters when your going to breed...

Other than that, no biggie...papers or no papers is fine with me


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Both of my chis have papers and are registered...I have a male and a female and might want to breed them in the near future. Having papers really isn't that important unless you are showing the dogs. AKC and CKC don't care how healthy your dog is..as long as it's to breed standard they are happy. It could have bad knees and eyes and they wouldn't care..as long as it looked good in the ring.

kim


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes every single one of my dogs is AKC registered.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My lad is not registered and papers are not important to me , I was never even thinking of showing him , I got him to be my friend and he is the BEST friend I could ever wish for


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > i have registerd chis for showing and non regiseterd chi and other dogs i love them all just the same only difference is i can show 3 of them and not the other three and in the future when i do breed all my pups will be registered as thats just how i wanted it to be all proper there is so nothing wrong with unregistered chi though my tyke is not registered and he is a stunner i so wish he was he would make great show dog!
> ...


yeah i did say that and thats what iv just put in this post that he is not registered as he is not


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry if i confused you ladies didnt mean to i must have written it so it sounded like he was pure bred im not fussed anyway he is my baby :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I would never of guess he is crossed - what is he crossed with ? :wave:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel isn't registered either. I really don't have an interest in papers as I have never had any intentions of breeding or showing.


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

Both of mine were registered by their breeders.

I guess it's not important whether they are registered or not but for some reason it makes me feel better to know that they are.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> I would never of guess he is crossed - what is he crossed with ? :wave:


his dad was a full chi and his mum was a chi x jack russel but you really wouldnt think it to look at him


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I certainly don't plan to show Auggie and he is already neutered but he is registered. I got him solely to be a family member and fell in love with him when I saw his picture. But I figured I might as well register him and I also like the AKC family dog magazine :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sometimes I've wondered if Lily is even full-blooded chi (just cuz she's so goofy looking with that overbite :lol: ) so obviously papers and registration don't matter to me. I'd love her even if I found out she was really a hamster in a chihuahua suit. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > chihuahua-lady said:
> ...


being registered and being a mixed breed is 2 different things. you can have a purebreed and not have it registered.......


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Sometimes I've wondered if Lily is even full-blooded chi (just cuz she's so goofy looking with that overbite :lol: ) so obviously papers and registration don't matter to me. I'd love her even if I found out she was really a hamster in a chihuahua suit. :lol:


I am sure that Lily is a pure chi! She looks all chi! Buster has a big underbite and he is all chi as well. Because he has an underbite it looks like he is smiling alot!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

No, neither one of mine are registered. I believe that Buster (the Golden Retreiver) is purebred. But, I'm not real sure about Taco. He looks like and acts like a chi but, he weighs 13 lbs. so who knows. Not that I care, since I don't show and have absolutely no interest in breeding (they're both neutered).

IMO papers are only good for breeding and breed shows. Otherwise, I could care less. I'd love them both no matter what breed or mix they were.


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

Peanut is registered but not with AKC, I think its called UKC-not really sure if its a good kennel thing but I dont care. The only thing that kind of did bother me was that when I bought Peanut from the pet store and I asked if he was registered or not he looked at me with a face and said "of course, all of our pets are". Now you would asssume (or atlest I would assume) that he would be registered with AKC but I really dont care because I am going to eventually neuter him when his Luxating Patella problem gets solved! I guess I cant really get upset because I didnt really look at the paper work when I signed because it was love at first sight!!  
Shrimpy is not registered, or atleast I dont think he is, because we adopted him and he doesnt look pure at all. He was neutered at the shelter at a very young age (4 months).

Yael


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Chico i guess is not up to the required chihuahua "standards" but even if he was, registering him would not be that important to me. i wouldn't breed him because i've never bred any dog before, and i wouldn't show him because i think showing is hard and i am inexperienced at that to. besides, if chico did have papers, he'd probably just chew them up anyways :lol:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

My coco is registered - i dont think its important a dogs still a dog - you still love them the same, their still all lovely!

I think its useful if you want to breed them or show them.

I wouldnt buy a non k.c'd tho, i like to think i put me dog in a show if i like and its asuring to know they r from pure breed thru n thru no hereditary illnesses etc...

Love Gilli & Coco


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Both of mine are registered, one with AKC, one with CKC.

The main reason I got them registered was to show they are purebred and that I own them. Although there have been alot of mixed breeds registered of late. You can also get them chipped to prove ownership, which I have done.

Also just because they are registered doesn't mean you can show them. They have to meet the breed standard, and there are quite a few things that can disqualify them, size, over/under bite, nose length, tail length etc.
Sandy's tail is way too long, but I think it's beautiful. Koke doesn't hold her tail up which would disqualify her, and she has a couple of health problems.

I bought mine to be pets and that is what they are.
However, if I had seen a puppy that that I'd fallen in love with that was not registered (and was healthy), I would have gotten it.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina isn't registered. I was going to but because we weren't going to breed her and we aren't going to show her, it seemed pointless. I love her just as much without papers as I would if she had them. I think most of the pets I've had have purebred but none of them were ever registered.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Melys is registered. It wouldnt have mattered to me one bit if she wasnt, as i love her anyway.It was just coincidental that i wanted her and she happened to be registered. Im thinking about showing her for fun, but im going to take her to 'ring craft' first with my friend and her Chi`s to see how things go for us, as ive never shown before (apart from my ferrets that i did very well with lol). She is apparently good enough to show at the moment, but even if we only go to the ring craft and she makes other Chi friends then id be happy with that.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

My Llhasa Apso Elliot is registered too. Harry my Chinese crested hairless isnt as he had a retained testicle, and Schnorbitz the Shih tzu isnt as he is a quarter pug, although you would never know unless told.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Typo sorted sorry !!!!    :lol:


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

Punky is registered only because I was curious about her family line. I wanted to see all of the names from the past and just know about her ancestors. She is a champion to me but none in her lineage :dog:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

All of mine are registered and i get 5 generation pedigrees. It is important to me to know my dogs arent mixed breeds and should anything happen down the line geneticaly or illness i know not to purchase any litters from people that are breeding or have the same lines I always look at the pedigrees before purchasing. If a line is in it that i know or hear people that have had illnesses or problems with their pups I stay clear of them. i dont want any bad genetics or health issues that is being passed on. If your pups have laxating patellas and the sire and dam are registered and you know the names and look at the pedigrees you know it was passed down from one of them in that line. Therefore, if you are going to purchase another and you ask for the pedigree of the sire and dam and see that same name anywhere in the pedigree Dont purchase. I always get a 5 generation pedigree on my dogs.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

All of mine are registered and i get 5 generation pedigrees Its not as expensive if you get the pedigree online instead of mailing away for the paper. It is important to me to know my dogs arent mixed breeds and should anything happen down the line geneticaly or illness i know not to purchase any litters from people that are breeding or have the same lines. I always look at the pedigrees before purchasing. If a line is in it that i know or hear people that have had illnesses or problems with their pups I stay clear of them. i dont want any bad genetics or health issues that is being passed on. If your pups have laxating patellas and the sire and dam are registered and you know the names and look at the pedigrees you know it was passed down from one of them in that line. Therefore, if you are going to purchase another and you ask for the pedigree of the sire and dam and see that same name anywhere in the pedigree Dont purchase.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

nope  

kisses nat :x


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm...not to rain on anyone's parade, but just because you have papers does not mean that the breeder is necessarily being honest about who the pups actual parents are (unless you know the breeder personally, or they have great references). 
I have heard of several breeders getting caught when AKC started DNA sampling, and then having ALL of the papers revoked on all of their litters. Bum deal for all the folks who paid big bucks for "pedigreed" dogs. (Years ago I went to send in my AKC papers on a very expensive poodle and was sent a letter saying that the papers had been revoked and the breeder lost all her AKC privledges :evil: ) 
So I guess it's more "Buyer Beware"...
As for my own chis, Mully is APRI and AKC (haven't sent them in)
Willie is APRI (His dad was AKC champion sired, but his mom was registered through APRI.) 
A lot of people look down on APRI, but I have been using them for quite awhile and I am happy with their service. I registered the babies APRI, just so the new owners would have a copy of their 4 generation pedigree.


----------



## bc_girl_79 (May 29, 2005)

*I don't think it matters*

I think it's really up to you. If you're planning on showing - yes. If you're planning on breeding it is only one of many considerations you will need to make. My girl isn't registered, but she's not a PB anyway. I used to own PB reg arabian horses but only because I showed. It's up to you and what you intent to do.

angel


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Sachem said:


> Hmmm...not to rain on anyone's parade, but just because you have papers does not mean that the breeder is necessarily being honest about who the pups actual parents are (unless you know the breeder personally, or they have great references).
> I have heard of several breeders getting caught when AKC started DNA sampling, and then having ALL of the papers revoked on all of their litters. Bum deal for all the folks who paid big bucks for "pedigreed" dogs. (Years ago I went to send in my AKC papers on a very expensive poodle and was sent a letter saying that the papers had been revoked and the breeder lost all her AKC privledges :evil: )
> So I guess it's more "Buyer Beware"...
> As for my own chis, Mully is APRI and AKC (haven't sent them in)
> ...


chiwi's dad's dna number thing is on chiwi's papers. i'm glad that they have the dna testing. i've heard of a lot of people getting caught for that.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> chiwi's dad's dna number thing is on chiwi's papers. i'm glad that they have the dna testing. i've heard of a lot of people getting caught for that.


I think it's great that it is being done now. I wish more breeders would be honest. Mully's sire's dna # is on her AKC papers too. Gives the buyer added security on their pet's background this way.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

NOPE ! AND I DON'T EVEN CARE!! jamoka nor jemini is AKC.
i think is point less to have AKC next to your dogs name
as long as you love him/her and you love him/ her.


----------



## chiwawa_xoxo (Jul 19, 2005)

My chi, Chewy, is registered. I got him at a pet store so he came with them. Though I found it interesting to read his family tree, I don't care if an animal of mine is registered or not.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Sachem said:


> Hmmm...not to rain on anyone's parade, but just because you have papers does not mean that the breeder is necessarily being honest about who the pups actual parents are (unless you know the breeder personally, or they have great references).
> I have heard of several breeders getting caught when AKC started DNA sampling, and then having ALL of the papers revoked on all of their litters. Bum deal for all the folks who paid big bucks for "pedigreed" dogs. (Years ago I went to send in my AKC papers on a very expensive poodle and was sent a letter saying that the papers had been revoked and the breeder lost all her AKC privledges :evil: )
> So I guess it's more "Buyer Beware"...
> As for my own chis, Mully is APRI and AKC (haven't sent them in)
> ...


That's exactly what i was thinking...having AKC papers doesn't mean a flipping thing. Heck, it doesn't really even mean the dog is purebred. A breeder can put papers on any dog as long as he has a set of akc female and akc male papers. And believe me people, it happens. I have known of it to happen. Thus, i don't give a rip about papers. They aren't worth the paper they're written on when what you are looking for is a pet, companion and family member. having papers doesn't guarantee you anything. Having said that. Allie came with akc puppy papers and i never sent them off. I knew that i would never need them. She had one litter, i kept all the puppies and now she's spayed. Also, i used to raise and sell puppies for years and not a single solitary buyer ever cared about papers and told me so, even when i did have akc papers. So i quit registering. I mean, most people (at least around here) are looking for a pet not a show dog.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

> A breeder can put papers on any dog as long as he has a set of akc female and akc male papers. And believe me people, it happens.



thats why they do the dna testing now.....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper is CKC registered but I don't care. When I got him, I was completely committed to getting a purebred puppy so the papers only gave me a little assurance that he was. (Of course, no one ever knows.)

I would get a dog at the pound or a Chi cross in a heartbeat though. It wouldn't make a difference if it did or did not have papers and I most certainly wouldn't treat it any different than I treat Cooper.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> > A breeder can put papers on any dog as long as he has a set of akc female and akc male papers. And believe me people, it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> thats why they do the dna testing now.....


Yes but DNA testing on a male dog does not verify parentage. AKC does not require testing on females or puppies at this time. They do however offer a Parentage Evaluation service for people who want to verify parentage before registering their litters. This is an option, not a requirement. And i haven't seen that mentioned in any of the" puppy for sale ads" i've looked at.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

*!!*

Although papers aren't that important to me ( I am getting a nonregister chihuahua), I do think there is some importance in having them. Having the papers makes you able to go back and find out their genetics. What kind of problems they may have, temperment etc. It also helps if you eventually want to breed. You could end up breeding to closely and not know it. Although I have a puppy without papers, I am still a bit concerned, not because I want to breed him but because I dont know what is in his genepool! I dont know if he will have knee problems or hereditary diseases.


----------

